# [Fri 7th Oct 2011] OFFLINE GYPSY PUNK MAYHEM - FREE! (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Oct 1, 2011)

Prince Albert
418 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton SW9 8LF
Tel: 020 7274 3771. 9pm - 2am.
FREE ADMISSION plus CHEAP BAR!

Transport: 2 mins from Brixton tube/BR/buses.
Permalink to this event

Wild gypsy-punk shenanigans with DRUNKEN BALORDI backed by the usual beer-swilling gang of DJs to keep you grooving gone 2am

LIVE ONSTAGE:

DRUNKEN BALORDI
Wild eyed accordion punk meets beer-spilling gypsy music hall tunes, mixing up Roma, Klezmer, Balkan and Russian into a knees-up mash-up with tales of drinking, erotic pleasure, temptation, vulgarity and life on the streets of the metropolis. "Crazy high energy gypsy punk fusing World Punk, Balkan, Klesmir, folk and The Clash!"
"Joe Strummer meets Shane McGowan and a bunch of boozed up Gypsy Folk musicians "

MULTIMEDIA
Videos and photo slideshows of great protests and mash ups from the past, including Reclaim The Streets, Stop the City, M41, Critical Mass Twyford Down and the recent student demos. Oh yes!

DJS!

We'll also have a full crew of hard-drinking Offline regulars throwing down a top selection of tunes, including:

EDITOR (urban75)
An ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills & Liberace in a floor stomping package proving that drinking'n'DJing can be a perilous trade.

NIPSLA (Falling over studios)
Packing more pop than a Rice Krispies factory, Nipsla's DJ bag is a veritable jumble sale of joy, overflowing with indie, dance, electro and party tunes.

BARON BOBBY BAUHAUS (charcoal soul) More mysterious than Robert Smith's eyeliner bag, Bobby gets dancefloors rocking with quirky, darkside indie-pop and kohl-smudging breakbeats.
More info: http://www.urban75.org/offline/index.html


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2011)

This is tonight and it's going to be wild! Band onstage around 1130. Yeah!


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2011)

That was pretty wild 







http://www.urban75.org/blog/drunken...ub-drinking-dancing-and-falling-over-follows/


----------

